# What to put on pet tags for use in Europe?



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

We're thinking of ordering some new tags for when we go to Europe but aren't really sure what to put on them.

I know in the UK you're supposed to include your name and address, which we do along with two mobile numbers. What would you include when you're going to be away from home? I think an address would be useless... would you just include a mobile number? Is there anything compulsory?

Thanks


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*pet tags*

we only have two mobile numbers the bosses and my own where ever we we travel.Be it in the UK or anywhere in Europe


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just put on your mobile number(s) and don't forget to include the international code (+44). Every UK dog abroad must by law be microchipped and this will give any policeman or vet access to all your details if the dog is found.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I Think you will find for UK name and address is required. I Have 2 tags on our dogs with their names and our name ,UK address and phone number and also our Spanish phone number. As dog is chipped all info is readily available to authorities anyway.


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have one of these http://www.qrpettag.co.uk/ anybody can scan the tag with smart phone or enter your pets code into the web site and it brings up your pets web page with all its/your details and photo.
Just cost £10 for life and you can update your details anytime via a log in over the net. 
We are wardens so we can change our 'home' address and do the same in Europe 

Hope this helps!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

pets name, your name
House name or number with postcode and UK (this is unique, each post code covers no more than 16 properties so, eg mine is 16, IM 2 2xx UK, that is all anyone needs as an address for the post office or via a postcode decoder, street name/town is a waste of space time and letters
mobile number +44 (0) format
any other number in international format
There is no european or international regsiter of chips, there are several unlinked data bases, so Mr Foreign Plod or a vet scanning will not necessarily be able to tie in owner and pet


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I have just bought a new name tag in preparation for our hols.

Sometime ago we were advise by the local police (who at that time were giving out free tags) not to include the dogs name. Simply the owners address and telephone number. We have included the international dialing code.


----------

